# Guess what's in this box?



## ditchpig (Jul 21, 2021)

*
JUST PICKED THIS UP AT MY POST OFFICE...GREAT DAY!


*


----------



## ditchpig (Jul 21, 2021)

Did you guess right? 
Finally found one....so lucky. Now the project begins.


----------



## ditchpig (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## ditchpig (Aug 31, 2021)

Finally took it out for a ride. Paint shop scanned the colour and it came out with a code for 'Faitigue Green'. The last time they mixed it up it was for a 40's motorcycle. Was able to ride no hands for a couple seconds so very happy with how straight it turned out. Built it with a coaster brake because I don't have levers or calipers (big surprise)
Looks very clean this way. Found some new round head  solid rivets for the hinges. Had to use a modern stem and bar because the original cockpit was too tight..... it's much more comfortable to to maneuver.
Pedals are modern quick release...didn't get the rods.


----------



## DaGasMan (Sep 1, 2021)

I think it came out great! I mean, admittedly the choice of gooseneck has me befuddled a bit.
But hey, to each his own. Ride! Ride that bike until those skinny wheels fall off !! It looks great !


----------



## ditchpig (Sep 1, 2021)

DaGasMan said:


> I think it came out great! I mean, admittedly the choice of gooseneck has me befuddled a bit.
> But hey, to each his own. Ride! Ride that bike until those skinny wheels fall off !! It looks great !



Thanks for sure! Put about 5 km on it today...kept reaching for the brake lever. Haven't ridden coaster brake for so long. Have the cute very short original stem/handlebar combo  - if you've riddden one it makes the cockpit very tight. It's just right for me now. I was thinking that although it's not original, that stem echoes the double bar theme of the rest of the frame. That's another excuse..... 
Thanks,
KZee


----------

